# Schwinn truss rod fork



## ratdaddy (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a schwinn truss rod fork.its the later style truss rods like a spitfire.it has a lock that angles to the side.what year s would this have been for


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 28, 2010)

angled locks started in 37


----------



## chriscokid (Dec 29, 2010)

Really? lets get a picture of that truss rodd...


----------

